# Traynor Darkhorse?



## Dennis. (Apr 13, 2010)

Now that the improved version has been out for a while, I was wondering whether anyone has any seasoned impressions of the Traynor Darkhorse, aka the DH15H.

I'm looking for a physically small, 10-20 watt head that cops a decent clean blackface tone. I generally run through a 2x12 or 2x10 cab. There's not much available on the Darkhorse that I could find, and the YouTube videos seem to be either not clean or of the earlier "nasty hum" version.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I wanted the same thing as you, a decent clean fender tone, and got one of the earlier ones which had the hum issue so I returned it. At that point, I decided to get a DRRI instead of going around trying out other amps with the expectation of getting the clean fender tone. What I can say though is that you should be able to get that tone out of the DH15H, the only thing is that there is very little headroom before it starts to break up. If that is what you are looking for, then you'll be fine with it. It also doesn't come with reverb which for me is something I'm used to having in my amp.


----------



## Dennis. (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't know that about the headroom. Very useful information! I only play squeaky clean -- no effects or reverb, and absolutely no distortion. It sounds like the Darkhorse won't get me there. 

A DRRI is an awesome amp. Maybe I should have another look at combos. I sure do like my cabs though.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Dennis. said:


> Now that the improved version has been out for a while, I was wondering whether anyone has any seasoned impressions of the Traynor Darkhorse, aka the DH15H.


Everytime I walk into L&M to check out the lunchbox amps, the guys there always steer me towards the Darkhorse, they rave about it. Don't know if it's just a sales gimmick to sell them or not, but they all love it.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

jimsz said:


> Everytime I walk into L&M to check out the lunchbox amps, the guys there always steer me towards the Darkhorse, they rave about it. Don't know if it's just a sales gimmick to sell them or not, but they all love it.


Cause L&M owns Traynor


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

zurn said:


> Cause L&M owns Traynor


That would explain it then. Thanks.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Dennis. said:


> I didn't know that about the headroom. Very useful information! I only play squeaky clean -- no effects or reverb, and absolutely no distortion. It sounds like the Darkhorse won't get me there.
> 
> A DRRI is an awesome amp. Maybe I should have another look at combos. I sure do like my cabs though.


I don't mean to hi-jack the thread, and mods if this is uncool please delete, but you sound like a perfect candiate for the SF Princeton (nonreverb) I am thinking of selling. It's known as the mini-twin: goregous cleans, huge headroom, very little dirt. Just pure unadulterated Fender clean tones.

Sorry for the spam,
TG


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the darkhorse is designed for guys like me, who want to get real tube o/d without blowing out everyone's eardrums, and who are fed up to here with trying to get tone out of a pedal.

unfortunately, like most manufacturers, they forgot to include an fx loop.

so, i bought a blackstar ht-5.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

david henman said:


> so, i bought a blackstar ht-5.


Have you had a chance to gig with that yet? Tapestry is going to be getting in the ht-20 at the end of the month and I'me sorta gearing towards that one as I'm not so sure there's enough headroom on the ht-5. The ads I've seen for used ht-5's usually has that one complaint.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jimsz said:


> Have you had a chance to gig with that yet? Tapestry is going to be getting in the ht-20 at the end of the month and I'me sorta gearing towards that one as I'm not so sure there's enough headroom on the ht-5. The ads I've seen for used ht-5's usually has that one complaint.




...not yet, but i'm finding that i have to drastically turn down at rehearsals.

as well, the amp doesn't have a lot of low end headroom. ironically, this works out perfectly for my bassist, as it gives him plenty of room to maneuver.

worst case scenario i'll continue to use it for rehearsals and recording and revert back to my ycv15blue for gigs. i doubt that will be neccessary, though.

if you're not miking, you'll probably want the ht-20.


----------



## randall (Dec 9, 2006)

I have one and i love it! lots of great tones, plus with a 4x12 cab it really rocks. i changed the pre tubes, it made a big difference.


----------

